# Driving to perth



## Beerandpies (9/5/16)

Hi guys, I'm doing a Rd trip from Nowra to Perth. First overnight stop Mildura second Ceduna and unsure after that. Can you guys let me know where the good micro-breweries are along the way so I can stop for a look around and sample a few (at night of course).


----------



## spog (9/5/16)

Mildura has a brewpub/ brewery on the river front from there the next is at Wilkendene ? Its on the Vic side of the river when you approach Renmark when you get to Paringa turn right.
Look for the Woolshed Brewery,bung it into your Navman.
Bloody beautiful spot on the river and good brews.
After that its a dry trip for about 2000 km,turn left in WA and head along the southern coast then up towards Perth your spoilt for choice in the south of WA even before you get to Perth.!
You might be the first to post about Wilson Brewing ?


----------



## MastersBrewery (9/5/16)

Take the golf clubs, you can get in 9 holes of the worlds longest golf course.


----------



## Frothy1 (9/5/16)

Lamb shanks in Cocklebiddy is a must


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/5/16)

Take a detour and go,along the coast line and find pirate life.


----------



## Wardcliff (9/5/16)

Beerandpies said:


> Hi guys, I'm doing a Rd trip from Nowra to Perth. First overnight stop Mildura second Ceduna and unsure after that. Can you guys let me know where the good micro-breweries are along the way so I can stop for a look around and sample a few (at night of course).


Damn Beerandpies, I'm at the Basin, if I could fit in your suitcase, I'd stow away with you!

Safe travels and have a blast!!!

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk (10/5/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Take a detour and go,along the coast line and find pirate life.


They don't really have a taproom from what I'm told
We skipped it while in Adelaide not long ago, plenty of other breweries with bars or taprooms


----------



## Feldon (10/5/16)

Don't forget to watch _Wolf Creek _1 and 2 before leaving, just to give those night drives a bit of edge.

And watch out for the UFOs over the Nullarbor - bloody nuisance.


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/5/16)

And the RFDS landing on the highway.


----------



## spog (10/5/16)

Actually night driving across the Nullabor at night is fukn dangerous . Roo's,Wombats,Camels etc.
It'd be chill out and beer time for me,there are numerous areas where drivers/ campers stop for the night and have a bit of a get together,it's brilliant.
Not much in the way of beer choices from the bottlo or grog shop in Ceduna so if you want to stock up try Ian's bottlo on the west side of Port Augusta,as you come off the bridge you will see it on your left,can't miss it.
Next stop would be Kimba,nah buy your beers in Port Augusta as the prices escalate the further west you go.

The local plod at Kimba is a .....,well it was when I was last there recently.
And the Highway Patrol are all over the place from (usually) Kimba heading west and worse from Ceduna onwards, real.....s


----------



## Velu (10/5/16)

Beaten track brewery in Kalgoorlie is good if you decide to take the inland route. As others have said, don't drive the Nullabor at night


----------



## Beerandpies (13/5/16)

Thanks for all of the info. I'll now plan to go the coastal route up to Margaret River. I've done the pirate life brewery before and would love to find a bottlo that stocks their beer so I don't need to go down to Adelaide to restock.


----------



## wobbly (13/5/16)

Depending on what you are driving if 4WD you can take the gravel off road from Madura to Esperance which cuts quite a few hundred kms of the trip compared with going into Norsman and then driving down to Esperance 

Cheers

w3


----------



## spog (14/5/16)

Available in Margaret River at Good fellas,give you something to look forward to.


----------

